# 3x3 Walkthrough solves [Video]



## yoshinator (May 25, 2013)

> Some more 3x3 walkthrough solves, as requested.
> 
> Tips? Tricks? Help me out! I'm trying to improve.
> 
> ...



Thanks for watching! Any questions or tips, leave them in the thread or in the Youtube comments!


----------



## MWilson (May 25, 2013)

I only watched the first three, but so far your given scrambles are wrong. These are correct:

1) L2 U R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F D' L2 U' F2 L' D' F D'
2) L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 D F' L U R2 B R' U' F'
3) R2 U' B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 B' U L2 D R D' U' L' B R' F


*First solve*

Cross
You can place the red edge by doing a half turn on the blue face to connect the red to the red center, but after a quarter turn of the blue face, place the orange edge onto the blue face to connect it with the orange center during the second blue face quarter turn. This also places the green edge such that when placing the orange edge down, the green is connected to it's own center, then place the blue back down: (z2 y) R D R F B' L R2

Fourth pair
You may find R' U2 R U R' U2' R to be more fluid.


*Third solve*

First pair, kind of
For the orange/green pair in the red/blue slot, you can do: R' U F R U2 R' U' R' F' R U2 R, which I feel flows really well. Also, do it backwards on a solved cube and note that the red/blue pair is solved in the orange/green slot. So, you can use this sequence to solve that case as well as move whatever is in the target slot to diagonally. It's situational, but a nice trick anyway.


----------



## makssl6911 (May 26, 2013)

"Zed because canadians", haha, for some reason i found that hillarious. Adding to my bio! I'm wierd.
And thanks, i learned some f2l tricks from this vid. Nice job.


----------



## yoshinator (May 26, 2013)

Dominate said:


> I only watched the first three, but so far your given scrambles are wrong. These are correct:
> 
> 1) L2 U R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F D' L2 U' F2 L' D' F D'
> 2) L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U2 D F' L U R2 B R' U' F'
> ...



First of all, sorry about the incorrect scrambles.

Thank you for all of the tips! I can't say I like all of your F2L tricks, but your cross solution was so much better than mine! I really need to work on my cross.

Thanks again!



makssl6911 said:


> "Zed because canadians", haha, for some reason i found that hillarious. Adding to my bio! I'm wierd.
> And thanks, i learned some f2l tricks from this vid. Nice job.



Thanks


----------



## Snegcuber (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the OLLCP alg on the first solve, i've never seen it anywhere before. How many OLLCPs do you actually know and use?


----------



## yoshinator (May 27, 2013)

Snegcuber said:


> Thanks for the OLLCP alg on the first solve, i've never seen it anywhere before. How many OLLCPs do you actually know and use?



Well, I predict CP on almost every OLL, ie I know what the CP for solved and diag case looks like. I know about a dozen alternate algs, most of them diag for pure, or pure for diag (does diagonal swap when my normal alg does nothing to CP, and vice versa). And then I also know COLL of course. I'm thinking of learning CLLEF (CLL for the dot cases).


----------



## Snegcuber (May 27, 2013)

I learn OLLCP too, i know about 6 OLL cases and full CPcases (6 as a rule) for all of them, but i use it only for OH. The alg that you showed better than i used before, thank you one more time)


----------



## frenzen (May 27, 2013)

I dont understand what OLLCP means, but sure looks interesting. Can you make a video yoshi about ur OLLCP's?


----------



## Brest (May 27, 2013)

B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F U2 B' U F D' F2 L' F D2
D2 B' F2 U' L U' L2 R F' R B2 D' U' B2 U' R' D F
U2 R F' D B' D' B L' R U' B2 L R' F2 R2 U L'
L' B2 U R' F' U B D B U2 L' U' L2 F L2 F' D U
B2 D L2 B L2 R' F2 L B R' D2 R F' R B'
R2 U F2 L' D2 F L U F2 R' F2 D L' R' F' L F
D L2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' F' U2 L' D' F2 U2 B2 L U' B D
U2 B2 L F' L2 U' B' L2 R' D L' F D' F2 L B' U F2


----------



## yoshinator (May 27, 2013)

frenzen said:


> I dont understand what OLLCP means, but sure looks interesting. Can you make a video yoshi about ur OLLCP's?



OLLCP is where you do OLL while solving or influencing corner permutation. I might make a video of mine at some point, although I learnt most of mine from other YouTube videos, so you should really just go and watch those.



Brest said:


> B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F U2 B' U F D' F2 L' F D2
> D2 B' F2 U' L U' L2 R F' R B2 D' U' B2 U' R' D F
> U2 R F' D B' D' B L' R U' B2 L R' F2 R2 U L'
> L' B2 U R' F' U B D B U2 L' U' L2 F L2 F' D U
> ...



Thanks Brest! You're super awesome!


----------



## Speedmaster (May 27, 2013)

There are some really nice tricks i your solves, but sometimes the cross is terrible, try to solve it without rotations and with less moves , same with F2l, there are cases, with could be easily solved without rotations and so many moves


----------



## yoshinator (May 27, 2013)

I definitely agree with cross, but I'm not entirely sure what you're talking about with F2L. All of my cases are pretty much speed-optimal, and I only have about 2 rotations on average per solve (in F2L). The only time I do extra moves is to influence edge orientation and stuff, so, maybe show me some examples? Thanks.


----------



## GaDiBo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi yoshinator, could you give me some tips to practice last layer? My last layer very terrible and take more 8 second, I'm sub-20 and I hope I can get sup-15 in next month, thanks for examble solve above.


----------

